# Smoked Salmon recipe



## raven1911 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am new here and have been on the site and cannot find a hot smoked salmon recipe.  I want to try that Maple glaze on the salmon but have no idea how long to cook the salmon.  I know to put the glaze on after 15 min, but how long and at what temperature do you cook the salmon filet?  Also, what kind of wood do you guys use for hot smoking?  Is salmon good hot smoked??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## raven1911 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anyone??


----------



## richtee (Dec 30, 2007)

Most salmon is "hot smoked". I would assume anyone talking about smoking salmon would mean hot, unless they stated cold smoked.

try these threads:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=113205

By the way stop into the Roll Call forum and give us an introduction to yerself... helps us give correct answers, and plus we're nosy.. ;{)


----------



## raven1911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richtee,

Sorry man, tried the link but it doesn't go anywhere for me.  Did you copy the whole thing correctly?


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 31, 2007)

your right it doesnt go anywhere..lol

here try this ---- lots of reading to do

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...c&daysprune=-1


----------



## richtee (Dec 31, 2007)

Weird.... OK  sorry, but Teacup had my back I see!   enjoy


----------



## vlap (Dec 31, 2007)

You got the Maple Glaze for Salmon (Thanks Dutch)
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75

I recently did this for christmas. I rubbed a few hours prior with S&P and sprinkled with a lil worchestire sauce.

I put in a 200+ degree smoker and I think it only smoked a few hours and was done. I did not take a temp but mearly pulled on a thick part and the meat flaked right off. I pulled it at that point.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...191#post135191

The salmon was well done but still moist and tender. Dutches glaze is very tasty. I did smoke with orange wood (Thanks Bud) but I think any mild wood or even hickory would be fine.


----------

